# Here's a few pics of my Yokomo MR4-TC Pro!



## CustomClodRacer (Sep 28, 2004)

I got this Yokomo MR4TC Pro Touring car back from a r/c buddy after selling it to him. Its a faaaaaast touring car and handles great  I sure did miss this car after i got arid of it. :-[

Here's whats under the Like New HPI Viper GTS-R Body-

Novak Explorer II
Trinity Speed Gems 2 15T Jade Mod Motor
Full Bearings
HPI Chrome 5-Spoke WHeels
Duratrax Street Radial Tires
Standard Futaba S3003 Steering Servo
Threaded Blue Aluminum Shocks
KoPropo EX-5 27mhz Radio Set w/Super Steering




















LMK what you all think of it?


----------



## PITBULL (Sep 25, 2001)

Really nice car ...that Yoke has always been one of my favorites.aside from my all time favorite the TC3..


----------

